# good animation software?



## sdb_93 (Dec 26, 2006)

i am trying to take up computer animation (logos, cool pics, other stuff) does anyone know good software that i could use? freeware or not, duzn't matter (freeware preferred)

-Thanks, Sam (sdb_93)


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

anim8or and blender are your best shot for 3D also Bryce5 u can pick up for like 80$ and is pretty powerfull

if your looking at 2d related stuff check out The GIMP


----------



## sdb_93 (Dec 26, 2006)

how about adobe illustrator? cuz i can get that real cheap.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Illustrator or Flash.


----------



## wilson44512 (Jul 28, 2006)

this is a good program

http://www.ulead.com/ga/runme.htm


----------



## eagledrc (Dec 28, 2007)

Any Adobe stuff will be fantastic...AutoCAD is a good program too
Freeware? GIMP and Blender.


----------



## Cori_Zen (Jul 27, 2006)

Bryce 5 is now free. http://www.download.com/3000-6677_4-10590029.html

Its supported by Daz i believe. Daz also has a free program called Daz Studio that can import 3d models, poser content. It has support for animation and is the only free alternative to Poser... http://www.daz3d.com/ 

Blender is great for most 3d work especially considering its free. 

Terragen is a scenery generator, created with the goal of generating photorealistic landscape images and animations. It is available for Windows and the Mac OS. At this stage in its development, Terragen is free for personal, noncommercial use. 

http://www.planetside.co.uk/terragen/


----------

